# First install



## jeremyjjbrown (Mar 6, 2011)

I want to install FreeBSD on my laptop that currently boots Ubuntu 10.04 and Windows 7. I made a 30gb sda3 primary partition to install FreeBSD.

What do I need to know to make sure the FreeBSD bootloader configures properly and I can boot all of my systems? Thanks ahead of time.

Here is my partition table.

```
Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
/dev/sda1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary.
/dev/sda2              13        4140    33150976    7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda3            4141        8342    33752565   83  Linux
/dev/sda4            8343       30401   177188887    5  Extended
/dev/sda5            8343       12798    35792788+  83  Linux
/dev/sda6           12799       30262   140279548+   7  HPFS/NTFS
/dev/sda7           30263       30401     1116486   82  Linux swap / Solaris
```


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 6, 2011)

If I recall correctly you may have less issues installing in order of Windows, then FreeBSD and linux (grub) last. Worst case scenerio you may have to go boot back into a live linux image and configure and reinstall grub.

I would also avoid the FreeBSD bootloader as I have had issues with it in the past. Stick with grub or look into gag: http://gag.sourceforge.net/


----------



## jeremyjjbrown (Mar 7, 2011)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> I would also avoid the FreeBSD bootloader as I have had issues with it in the past



That's what I wanted to know. Thanks!


----------

